# Game Night, by Jonny Nexus. You need to read it:)



## Teflon Billy (Dec 19, 2007)

I just finished reading Game Night by EN World's own Jonny Nexus and it is a laugh riot.

I'm not sure if any of you have read Jonny's website Critical Miss, but the "falling on your ass laughing" calibre humour that he's always brought to the site translates well into this book.

It is about a group of Gods (literally) playing a fantasy roleplaying game using mortals as their PC's. The concept seems pretty easy to come up with...but I'm happy to say the author _really_ delivers 

Basically, the Chief God has a really epic, poetic drama-filled adventure in mind, and it keeps getting sidetracked by the fact that his players (the rest of the pantheon) are for the most part _petty, rules-lawyering yahoos_, _bored goofs who can't retain any information from moment to moment_, _snide know-it-alls with a sense of entitlement_...and the lone _awesome gamer _for whom you get the feeling the adventure was designed.

The "adventure" itself is pretty compelling , but the real gold in the book is recognizing how many of these exact "Group Dynamic Disasters" I myself have been in over the years.

This one sentence sets the tone I think...

[bq]The ride up the Valley had been long and tiresome, and the party's spirits had been further dampened by an unfortunate dispute over the bill at the inn in which they'd spent the night. But now they were within sight of that which they'd spent many moons travelling towards.

The Gate[/bq]

And unfortunate dispute over the bill at an inn...the very picture of an Epic Fantasy

Anyway, the writing is top-notch, the story is hilarious and the book is very reasonably priced.

Go that Amazon link and buy one for your DM for Christmas 

And, in the grand tradition of EN World reviews ***** 5/5 Stars


----------



## Nyaricus (Dec 19, 2007)

linky no worky


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 19, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> linky no worky




Thanks man...it's now fixed

Also, here is the .pdf preview of the first chapter...

Click me


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Dec 19, 2007)

Well speaking as the author, that's a very nice review to read.  

Could I just add that if any of the Brits among us want a link to the Amazon.uk version of the book (which currently has discounted copies on offer for £5.50 against an rrp of £7.99) then you can find them at the main Game Night website:

http://www.jonnynexus.com/gamenight/

You can also find general information about the book and see some of the other quotes that have been made about it.


----------



## roguerouge (Dec 19, 2007)

OP: you should post that review on Amazon's page for the product too.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 19, 2007)

I love the Critical Miss website. Very funny.

I promise to buy this book, but it will have to wait until after Xmas. Thanks for the info, Teflon Billy.


----------



## Fenes (Dec 19, 2007)

Just ordered from Amazon.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Dec 19, 2007)

Fenes said:
			
		

> Just ordered from Amazon.




Hmm. If I were to personally thank you would that look attentive... or needy?  

Anyhow, and regardless, thanks!


----------



## Xath (Dec 19, 2007)

The first chapter is brilliant.  I'm looking forward to picking it up after the holidays.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 19, 2007)

Xath said:
			
		

> The first chapter is brilliant.



I've just finished reading it. Great stuff. 

Nice work, Mr. Nexus.


----------



## -SIN- (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm assuming that if you read ENWorld, you're into RPing.

And if you're into RPing, you have to get a hold of this book! It's that simple!

This is one of the funniest books I've read all year. 

So good it demands a sequal!


----------



## Aus_Snow (Dec 19, 2007)

It's just hit my 'buy later' list on Amazon.  Though I'll see if I can get a local bookstore to order it in, instead. That might be better.

Only a matter of time money now. . .


----------



## tenkar (Dec 19, 2007)

just ordered.... 2 left on amazon us


----------



## +5 Keyboard! (Dec 19, 2007)

That first chapter was too funny (and spot on as far as gamers I've rubbed elbows with). Just ordered it. Can't wait to read the complete book.


----------



## 1 hp (Dec 19, 2007)

Read the first chapter.
 
Violent humor, my favorite kind of humor.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to have to get a copy of this book...after I pay off some Christmas bills.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh, man... that's AWESOME!  Hi-freaking-larious!

Ordered mine. Can't wait to read this at dinner time during this Saturday's game! hehehehe


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Dec 19, 2007)

The sample chapter is awesome. 

This is definitely going on my must-buy list.

Well done, Jonny!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Dec 19, 2007)

Let me start by giving my standard response:

ahem - gamer fiction is a bored and tired genre that has no real value in the annuls of literature, regardless of how popular.

Now, that being said, WOW, that is freaking hilarious.  This isn't gamer fiction, it parody of the highest order and I like it!  This is like the movie The Gamers set to print!


----------



## Numion (Dec 19, 2007)

That was damn funny!

I wish I'd noticed this before - now I won't get it in time for christmas. But I am _so_ getting this.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, one big consolidated reply to everything:

Firstly...



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> The first chapter is brilliant.  I'm looking forward to picking it up after the holidays.





			
				TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> I've just finished reading it. Great stuff.





			
				+5 Keyboard! said:
			
		

> That first chapter was too funny (and spot on as far as gamers I've rubbed elbows with). Just ordered it. Can't wait to read the complete book.





			
				1 hp said:
			
		

> Read the first chapter.
> 
> Violent humor, my favorite kind of humor.





			
				Aris Dragonborn said:
			
		

> The sample chapter is awesome.




Plus others... but this post's getting a bit long now.

Thanks hugely for saying that. When I wrote up the first chapter I pretty quickly came up with the idea that it could be used as a neat and free way of showcasing the novel. Then, as always happens when I write things, I had the bit of crisis of confidence. Anyhow, it's really good for my ego to hear nice things said about it. My inner meerkat is now sniffing the air, rather than hiding its head in its paws.



			
				Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> It's just hit my 'buy later' list on Amazon.  Though I'll see if I can get a local bookstore to order it in, instead. That might be better.




I haven't tried it, but it should be possible. I guess it will be easier with an ISBN, so here it is:

978-1-906402-01-3

And while I'm here, here are some other quotes that I've got:

"Game Night had me cackling from first page to last at the inept adventurers and the all-too-familiar players controlling them. Spare a thought for the GM too, potions and magic rings will never be viewed the same way again." [Link]
– _Gregor Hutton, author of Best Friends_ 

"I issued more laughs from reading Game Night than I do from an average Pratchett novel... Clash of The Titans meets Discworld, neatly blended with a little Red Dwarfism." [Link]
– _Sin, Critical Miss Forums_

"Have to say, just finished reading it and enjoyed it immensely – shades of far too many games I've GM'd waving from the background..." [Link]
– _Luddism_

"I loved the book. As usual, your sense of humor was spot on." [Link]
– _Herald, Critical Miss Forums_​


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, and just very quickly to say that you will, I'm afraid, be seeing quite a few mentions of Game Night in the coming weeks and months since I do intend to purchase a pretty large number of Morrus's very reasonably priced banner ads in the near future!


----------



## blargney the second (Dec 20, 2007)

This book looks like a heck of a lot of fun.  It's going to be added to my wish list.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 20, 2007)

Just bought a copy.  Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Dec 21, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Just bought a copy.  Looking forward to reading it!




Well coming from Mr ENWorld himself, that's very, very cool. Hope you like it.


----------



## -SIN- (Dec 23, 2007)

Jonny Nexus said:
			
		

> Hope you like it.




Hope??...

It's practically guarunteed!

Seriously, if you don't find this book funny, I'd advise checking your pulse!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2008)

I just finished _Game Night_ myself, and I echo the recommendations.  It's a well-written book, and a fine example of Jonny's traditional humor.

However, I think the ending fell kind of flat (it seemed to me more like a "well, I'd better find a way to wrap this up" ending more than one that had been planned out from the start), and those already familiar with Jonny's previous works may find that they've already pretty much read his takes on various gamer personalities elsewhere - these are in novel form, granted, but it's still ground he's already covered.  I found the numerous typos rather irritating, as well - but those of you familiar with my reviews probably won't find that to be a surprise.

Still, if you've never read a Jonny Nexus piece before, I can definitely recommend _Game Night_.  Overall, I give it a low-to-mid "4 (Good)" on the typical 5-star rating system.

(I'll post a full review once the EN World Review pages are fixed...which hopefully will be any day now.)


----------



## Yalius (Jan 3, 2008)

Just received my copy from Amazon today; looking forward to some time to myself to read it.


----------



## blargney the second (Jan 3, 2008)

I just ordered mine through my local book store.  Can't wait to read it!
-blarg


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 2, 2008)

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> I promise to buy this book, but it will have to wait until after Xmas.



I bought it. I have to finish my current book before I start this one, though.


----------



## blargney the second (Feb 2, 2008)

I finished mine a couple of weeks ago, and John Cooper's review is pretty much bang on.  There were quite a few bits that had me laughing out loud.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Feb 4, 2008)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> I finished mine a couple of weeks ago, and John Cooper's review is pretty much bang on.  There were quite a few bits that had me laughing out loud.




Cool! Good to hear you liked it.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 5, 2008)

Jonny Nexus said:
			
		

> Cool! Good to hear you liked it.




Jonny, I tried to buy this from Paizo's online store but they don't seem to stock it.  Do you know if there is any reason why they don't?  You really should see about them getting it in.  I'd buy it from them if they had it (I'm in Australia so I don't use Amazon).

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Feb 5, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Jonny, I tried to buy this from Paizo's online store but they don't seem to stock it.  Do you know if there is any reason why they don't?  You really should see about them getting it in.  I'd buy it from them if they had it (I'm in Australia so I don't use Amazon).




Well the book is freely available (I believe) though standard book distribution channels, which means that it's available from the various Amazons (I've found it on the .com, .uk, .de, .ca and .jp Amazons personally) as well as various other on-line book-sellers. You should also be able to order it through a standard bookshop.

However, it *isn't* yet available through the standard game distribution channels. My guess is that Paizo's online store only has game distribution stuff.

The reason by the way is that when you publish a book all the mechanisms to get it into the standard book distribution channels are already set up - it's pretty much automated. Wheras with game distribution, you actually have to make deals with distributors. I have been trying to get it into Esdevium in the UK, but haven't yet had any success at that. If anyone does have any advice or thoughts about easy ways to get the book into the game distribution channel, then please send them my way: I'm all ears!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 6, 2008)

Jonny Nexus said:
			
		

> Well the book is freely available (I believe) though standard book distribution channels, which means that it's available from the various Amazons (I've found it on the .com, .uk, .de, .ca and .jp Amazons personally) as well as various other on-line book-sellers. You should also be able to order it through a standard bookshop.
> 
> However, it *isn't* yet available through the standard game distribution channels. My guess is that Paizo's online store only has game distribution stuff.
> 
> The reason by the way is that when you publish a book all the mechanisms to get it into the standard book distribution channels are already set up - it's pretty much automated. Wheras with game distribution, you actually have to make deals with distributors. I have been trying to get it into Esdevium in the UK, but haven't yet had any success at that. If anyone does have any advice or thoughts about easy ways to get the book into the game distribution channel, then please send them my way: I'm all ears!




No worries.  Thanks for filling me in.  I'll see if one of the bookstores in town can get it in then.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Feb 6, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> No worries.  Thanks for filling me in.  I'll see if one of the bookstores in town can get it in then.




Cool! There was a previous post from someone who'd ordered it from a local bookshop, so you shouldn't have any trouble. (But let me know if you do).


----------



## blargney the second (Feb 6, 2008)

The bookstore ordered mine as a print-on-demand item.  Took about 2 or 3 weeks, I seem to remember.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Feb 6, 2008)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> The bookstore ordered mine as a print-on-demand item.  Took about 2 or 3 weeks, I seem to remember.




Cool. That's good to hear. And sorry for describing you as "someone" in my previous post. Now that I'm re-reading it, it looks a tad rude.


----------



## blargney the second (Feb 6, 2008)

No worries!  I've always wanted to be someone.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 7, 2008)

Jonny Nexus said:
			
		

> Cool! There was a previous post from someone who'd ordered it from a local bookshop, so you shouldn't have any trouble. (But let me know if you do).




I'm in Australia so it may be a little different here.  Is the book available worldwide or just in the US?

Do you have a reference number (ISBN? - Is that what it's called?) I can use so they know what I'm talking about?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 7, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> (I'm in Australia so I don't use Amazon).




I don't quite get the cause/effect relationship there.

I'm in New Zealand, and I've bought stacks from Amazon over the years.

-Hyp.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 7, 2008)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I don't quite get the cause/effect relationship there.
> 
> I'm in New Zealand, and I've bought stacks from Amazon over the years.
> 
> -Hyp.




From my experience, Amazon shipping seems to make things too expensive.  I've bought things from the US before, but I've found that I'm usually better off buying from somewhere other than Amazon once shipping is taken into account.  Having said that, the items I've bought have been almost completely RPG stuff so YMMV.

Olaf the Stout

Edit: And just to clarify, I normally make a few large orders, rather than ordering 1-2 items at a time, so I can minimise shipping costs wherever possible.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 7, 2008)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I don't quite get the cause/effect relationship there.
> 
> I'm in New Zealand, and I've bought stacks from Amazon over the years.
> 
> -Hyp.




I've just had a look on Amazon now.  With the recent changes to the US postal system meaning that I can no longer get books sent out by the slow, but quite cheap, sea mail option Amazon is now quite competitively priced for some books.  I'll have to keep it in mind for the future.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Feb 7, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I'm in Australia so it may be a little different here.  Is the book available worldwide or just in the US?
> 
> Do you have a reference number (ISBN? - Is that what it's called?) I can use so they know what I'm talking about?
> 
> Olaf the Stout




It should be available world-wide, and yes it does have an ISBN. It's 978-1-906402-01-3.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Feb 7, 2008)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I don't quite get the cause/effect relationship there.
> 
> I'm in New Zealand, and I've bought stacks from Amazon over the years.
> 
> -Hyp.




I found it curious that there isn't an Amazon.com.au, when there's Amazon.co.uk, Amazon.fr, Amazon.de, Amazon.jp etc.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Feb 7, 2008)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> No worries!  I've always wanted to be someone.




Cool. Myself, I'm hoping that if I keep plugging away at it, one day I might get to the level of "some guy" or even "some bloke".


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 8, 2008)

Jonny Nexus said:
			
		

> I found it curious that there isn't an Amazon.com.au, when there's Amazon.co.uk, Amazon.fr, Amazon.de, Amazon.jp etc.




I'm a little surprised at that as well.  I know we're not the biggest country in the world but it wouldn't seem like such a difficult thing to do.  Maybe it has something to do with the tyranny of distance?  It seems like a bit of a no-brainer though.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 8, 2008)

I finished the book and enjoyed it a great deal. I am eagerly looking forward to the sequel "Takes the Monkey Conquers the World."


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Feb 8, 2008)

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> I finished the book and enjoyed it a great deal.




Excellent! That's really good to hear.



			
				TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> I am eagerly looking forward to the sequel "Takes the Monkey Conquers the World."




I'd forgotten about Takes... I have a few thoughts for a couple of Game Night sequelish novels, but that's a new one.    

As it happens, I'm at hard at work on my next, as yet un-named, novel, which could be broadly described as, _"An action comedy set in what was once a typical fantasy world, a few hundred years after someone figured out how to mass-produce magic."_

I'm really hoping people will enjoy that one as much as they seem to be enjoying Game Night.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Feb 18, 2008)

Just finished reading the book and I found it entertaining.  A couple of spots had me snickering as they reminded me of some situations in our games.  And I liked the ending, very well done


----------



## moritheil (Feb 18, 2008)

Jonny Nexus said:
			
		

> Hmm. If I were to personally thank you would that look attentive... or needy?
> 
> Anyhow, and regardless, thanks!




Ah yes, the author's bane: confusing reader interaction!    

Congrats on the book!


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Feb 20, 2008)

Mean Eyed Cat said:
			
		

> Just finished reading the book and I found it entertaining.  A couple of spots had me snickering as they reminded me of some situations in our games.  And I liked the ending, very well done




Cool, that's good to hear. Thanks!


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Feb 20, 2008)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Ah yes, the author's bane: confusing reader interaction!




I've just decided to thank everyone.



			
				moritheil said:
			
		

> Congrats on the book!




Erm... Thank you!


----------



## bento (Mar 1, 2008)

*Amazon.com Cancels Order*

I just got news today that Amazon.com can't get any copies and so they've cancelled my order.  

_We are sorry to report that we will not be able to obtain the following item(s) from your order:

  Jonny Nexus (Author) "Game Night"

Though we had expected to be able to send this item to you, we've since found that it is not available from any of our sources at this time.  We realize this is disappointing news to hear, and we apologize for the inconvenience we have caused you.

We have cancelled this item from your order._

Looks like I'll have to find another source.   

Print more copies!


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Mar 1, 2008)

bento said:
			
		

> I just got news today that Amazon.com can't get any copies and so they've cancelled my order.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to find another source.
> 
> Print more copies!




Yeah, sorry about that. It wasn't planned, and I only just recently found out about it myself.  

Basically, what's happened is that we've updated the book to have some quotes at the front and to fix some typos. Unfortunately, due to some kind of *ahem* issue at the printers, the book has gone temporarily out of print. It should, hopefully be back in print within a few days, but it might take a few days more before it's back on Amazon.

I'll post here once it's back up.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Mar 7, 2008)

bento said:
			
		

> I just got news today that Amazon.com can't get any copies and so they've cancelled my order.
> 
> Print more copies!






			
				Jonny Nexus said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, due to some kind of *ahem* issue at the printers, the book has gone temporarily out of print.




Okay, it's now back up, on both Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk.

(It's only available from third parties on Amazon.co.uk, but since these are selling it at cheaper than Amazon - £6.90, compared with £7.99 on Amazon proper, I don't think this should worry anyone).


----------



## Rel (May 30, 2008)

I was given a copy of this book recently by Piratecat as a gift and I found it hilariously entertaining.  Great job!

I'm recommending it to all my friends.


----------



## Geoff Watson (May 30, 2008)

I've read the book, and found it terrible.

Bad stereotypes (of RPG players and RPG characters) aren't funny in and of themselves, despite what the author may think. 
Boring. I realise that the author was trying to parody a bad RPG plot, but it wasn't interesting or humourous. 
There were a couple of funny scenes, but most of it was lame.

Sorry Jonny, just my opinion.

Geoff.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 14, 2008)

Jonny Nexus said:


> Olaf the Stout said:
> 
> 
> > Jonny, I tried to buy this from Paizo's online store but they don't seem to stock it.  Do you know if there is any reason why they don't?  You really should see about them getting it in.  I'd buy it from them if they had it (I'm in Australia so I don't use Amazon).
> ...




Just an update to say that the situation above has changed, and you should now be able to order Game Night through games stores worldwide. Wherever your FLGS is, they should be able to order it through Indie Press Revolution by quoting stock code MOP001. You can get full details about this in this thread. 

If your FLGS is in the UK or Ireland, they have an additional option as it can be ordered through Esdevium Games, again with a stock code of MOP001. There was a problem a few weeks ago with them going out-of-stock (I was getting people contact me to complain). But that should now be resolved as we've sent them a batch more.

And finally, as before, you should be able to order it from book shops by quoting its ISBN, which is 978-1-906402-01-3.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Sep 14, 2008)

Jonny, are you going to be at Dragonmeet again this November?

Paul


----------



## SPoD (Sep 14, 2008)

Geoff Watson said:


> I've read the book, and found it terrible.
> 
> Bad stereotypes (of RPG players and RPG characters) aren't funny in and of themselves, despite what the author may think.
> Boring. I realise that the author was trying to parody a bad RPG plot, but it wasn't interesting or humourous.
> ...




Oh thank GOD. I thought I was the only one who read this book and thought it was dull. I felt the author missed the boat on trying to _parody_ a clichéd plot and just delivered a clichéd plot, sprinkled with fairly obvious RPG stereotypes.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 15, 2008)

PaulofCthulhu said:


> Jonny, are you going to be at Dragonmeet again this November?




Yeah, we will. We've got a stall to sell Game Night, and I'm hoping to get on a panel.

(I go to Dragonmeet every year, so even if I didn't have a stall, I'd still be there).

Will you be there?


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 15, 2008)

SPoD said:


> Oh thank GOD. I thought I was the only one who read this book and thought it was dull. I felt the author missed the boat on trying to _parody_ a clichéd plot and just delivered a clichéd plot, sprinkled with fairly obvious RPG stereotypes.




Well I'm sorry to hear you didn't like it. I'm pretty happy with the response I've got back from Game Night, in terms of feedback, reviews, and - of course - the ENnie nomination. But I'm not so naive as to belief that I could write a book that everyone could like.

I know from my own, personal experience that there are books I rave about that other people are distinctly "meh!" about, and books that I'm distinctly "meh!" about, that other people rave about. And if you want a guilty confession, I've never been able to get into the Lord of the Rings. Given the number of people that love it, and the degree to which they love it, it's clearly a *brilliant* book. But I guess it's not my kind of brilliant. (I'm not going to be so arrogant as try to claim that Game Night wasn't "your kind of brilliant" either, but I guess what I'm trying to say is that I accept that I can't write something that everyone will like, and whatever you write some people are going to like it and some people won't).

The only thing I would perhaps say, in reponse to your post and the post you were quoting, is that I wasn't trying to create characters who were RPG *stereotypes*; I was instead trying to create characters who were RPG *archetypes*, representing patterns of behaviour I've seen at the gaming table. (And behaviour that I've done myself at the gaming table). I've had a lot of fun over the years playing some fairly dysfunctional games (with frequent breaks for laughter) and I wanted to try and capture a slice of a typical roleplaying game, the good, and the bad. There would be no point writing a novel about a good roleplaying game, because you'd have no conflict, and it's conflict that drives a story.

Anyway, having said that, I am sorry you didn't like Game Night, and hope that perhaps you'll live the new novel that I'm currently working on.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Sep 15, 2008)

Jonny Nexus said:


> Yeah, we will. We've got a stall to sell Game Night, and I'm hoping to get on a panel.
> 
> (I go to Dragonmeet every year, so even if I didn't have a stall, I'd still be there).
> 
> Will you be there?



I hope to, we may even have our own item to plug by that point. 

The issues are often expense with travelling down from "Up North" and trying to arrive in time to catch the show after battling British public transport!


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 15, 2008)

PaulofCthulhu said:


> I hope to, we may even have our own item to plug by that point.




Sounds interesting. Look forward to seeing it.



PaulofCthulhu said:


> The issues are often expense with travelling down from "Up North" and trying to arrive in time to catch the show after battling British public transport!




Luckily, we only have to brave British public transport for about 35 minutes on the tube from Hounslow to Kensington High Street.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Sep 17, 2008)

Jonny Nexus said:


> Sounds interesting. Look forward to seeing it.



Well, with some good luck it may be out in time: _Tales from the Table_ - YSDC 10th Anniversary DVD

We've just made our Fundable target (in four days - it's still open for another 22)!

I'll have to pick up a copy of _Game Night_ from you at Dragonmeet.

Paul


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 18, 2008)

PaulofCthulhu said:


> Well, with some good luck it may be out in time: _Tales from the Table_ - YSDC 10th Anniversary DVD
> 
> We've just made our Fundable target (in four days - it's still open for another 22)!




Is that the recordings of sessions of _Horror on the Orient Express_ and _Masks of [thing I can't spell]_?

If so, I'd be quite interested in listening to the latter, as we spent about three years playing it. (I'd have to put the former away in a box, as I think we're just about to start playing it).



PaulofCthulhu said:


> I'll have to pick up a copy of _Game Night_ from you at Dragonmeet.




Well that's a commercial transaction I'll be very glad to engage in. Thank you.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Sep 18, 2008)

Aye, those are they. 

We're currently on the tail end of getting the content together. Once we've teted it and produced a master it shouldn't be long before it's out.

Any news on your second book?


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 19, 2008)

PaulofCthulhu said:


> Any news on your second book?




Well I spent quite a while working on its plot, so I've only just started writing it, but I'm currently on chapter four and it's going well. But it will be next year before it's out.

(It's not a Game Night sequel by the way. It's a more general fantasy humour piece.)


----------



## clockworkjoe (Sep 23, 2008)

I interviewed Jonny Nexus about Game Night for my podcast, RPPR. Check it out Interview with Jonny Nexus of Critical Miss and author of Game Night | Role Playing Public Radio


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 23, 2008)

clockworkjoe said:


> I interviewed Jonny Nexus about Game Night for my podcast, RPPR. Check it out Interview with Jonny Nexus of Critical Miss and author of Game Night | Role Playing Public Radio




I'd just like to say that it was really fun to do the interview, and I thought Ross asked some really good questions, and I hope I was able to give answers worthy of those questions. Thanks!


----------



## jadrax (Sep 23, 2008)

Go do more Critical Miss ;o)


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 23, 2008)

jadrax said:


> Go do more Critical Miss ;o)




Well that might not quite be a question, but there is an answer I can give to it anyway.  

But it's a bit long, so I'll do it tonight.

Mind you, while I'm here, I'm afraid I can't help from asking the question I often ask at this point: have you bought/read a copy of Game Night yourself?   

(Apologies if the answer is yes, and you've already told me elsewhere).


----------



## jadrax (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes, you emailed me and told me too and apparently I am rather easily led. ;o)


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 23, 2008)

jadrax said:


> Yes, you emailed me and told me too and apparently I am rather easily led. ;o)




Good. I wish there were more people like you.   

Have you read my Slayers Guide to Games Masters, or the Jonny Nexus Compilation? If not, there's some information about them here:

Planet Jonny - Various Mongoose PDFs Of Mine

...including links to free previews.


----------



## jadrax (Sep 23, 2008)

Jonny Nexus said:


> Have you read my Slayers Guide to Games Masters, or the Jonny Nexus Compilation? If not, there's some information about them here:




Yes and I have if it is all from Signs and Portents.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 23, 2008)

jadrax said:


> Yes and I have if it is all from Signs and Portents.




Damn, I think I've run out of stuff to palm you off with then. So what you're basically saying is, you've read everything I've ever written, and now you'd like some more, please.



Thinks... Did an offbeat short story you might like?


----------



## jadrax (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool, I hadn't read that!

Although I soon will have.... ;o)


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Sep 24, 2008)

Jonny Nexus said:


> jadrax said:
> 
> 
> > Go do more Critical Miss ;o)
> ...




Well this is actually tomorrow and not tonight, but tonight's gone so tomorrow/today it is.

I get asked quite a lot about when I'm going to do another issue of Critical Miss, and I'm afraid the answer is basically, sometime, but not now.

At the moment, my current game plan is working towards one day (hopefully) being a full-time writer, writing novels, comics and perhaps some freelance newspaper and magazine articles. But at the moment, I have to fit my writing around my day job.

So if I'm writing a novel, which I currently am, then that pretty much takes up all my time. What time is left, I tend to devote to my blog, on the grounds that I can pump out regular stuff without it being too distracting. I do some gaming stuff on there, and the current plan is to do semi-regular "critical-miss style" articles on it. (It has occurred to me that if at some point in the future I end up with enough of those, I could repackage them into a new issue of Critical Miss for those who don't read my blog).

Stuff like my blogging from our Star Trek campaign (read from the bottom):

http://jonnynexus.livejournal.com/tag/star+trek

If/when I do get to the full-time writer stage (and I'm not holding my breath on that) then it would be easier to justify Critical Miss as an advert for myself. But at the moment, I don't think I can really justify that as doing "the advert" would stop me doing the thing that the advert is supposed to be advertising, if you see what I mean?

As an aside, I am thinking of doing a short-story prequel to Game Night, which I'd publish on my blog. Because a) it would be fun, and a change from working on the novel, and b) it would hopefully serve as a good advert for Game Night).

Hope that makes some sort of sense.


----------



## Rel (Nov 15, 2008)

I've gradually spread the word among my game group about this book and it's been popular.  As you may or may not know, the most recent expansion for World of Warcraft came out this week and it introduces a new character class:  The Death Knight.

One of the guys e-mailed me the name of his new character:  Draag


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Nov 16, 2008)

Rel said:


> I've gradually spread the word among my game group about this book and it's been popular.




Thanks! (Both for spreading the word, and for posting here to tell me). As an author, there's nothing better than people liking what you've written about.



Rel said:


> As you may or may not know, the most recent expansion for World of Warcraft came out this week and it introduces a new character class:  The Death Knight.
> 
> One of the guys e-mailed me the name of his new character:  Draag




That is seriously cool. I love the idea of a character named after something I wrote wandering around the WoW world... killing people. It's like Draag's part-way to being some kind of cultural meme or gamer shorthand.   

And while I'm posting on the subject of Game Night, I've got an update to something I mentioned in my last post:



Jonny Nexus said:


> As an aside, I am thinking of doing a short-story prequel to Game Night, which I'd publish on my blog. Because a) it would be fun, and a change from working on the novel, and b) it would hopefully serve as a good advert for Game Night).




The update here is that my short-story prequel is now a 30,000 word novella called _Saving Stone_. I finished the first draft last Friday and hope to release it as a free PDF in a month or so.


----------

